# H cheated but doesn't understand why...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

... I can't trust him!!! Seriously?

According to him there is no reason I shouldn't trust him, none whatsoever.

I flat out told him (via phn call re: divorce settlement agreement discussion) that I absolutely did NOT trust him. He asks me WHY?? Talk about clueless! :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna smoke what he's smokin.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I wanna smoke what he's smokin.


To hear him tell it he is a paragon of virtue!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

Yea. And I'm a virgin.


----------

